# flying with knives



## chef.assassin (Dec 3, 2005)

i know for a fact this has been discussed before but i'm not so sure that it's been brought up since airport security has been tightened (again!) after the last terrorist scare.

is the best way to travel with your knives still to ship them to your stage ahead of time?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes. Especially if the TSA learns your screenname.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

in june i flew to sacramento and i just packed my knife kit in my suitcase and everything was ok, even with the baggage search, i dont know if anything has changed since then, the only things i had in my pockets were keys and a wallet, made it ok, security is a pain, but neccessary i guess.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

When I flew from Syracuse NY to Portland OR to visit my family in SW WA, I packed my knives in my checked baggage. There was no problem with it. I'd advise making sure they are securely bound and have a sheath to keep them from cutting anything you do not want cut or dinging the blades.

Ciao,


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Several visiting chefs have brought in a favorite or two in their checked luggage. I just borrow when I get where I'm going.....that way I don't have to worry about them.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been flying back and forth between New York and Texas for the past year and a half and when i bring my knives along i just put them in the checked luggage. Sometimes they open the checked luggage(they always put a little paper in there letting me know they checked my bag) And it has never been a problem.


----------

